# Stihl ms 361 or 044?



## HatCityIAFF (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok here we go again........In the market for a new saw (to me).  Time to give the old mans 250 back to him.  Quite torn between a ms 361 or older 044. (used because of the price, not looking to go over $500)  I will not be using these saws to make any money, just for personal home use, about 8 cords a year.  I'm liking the 361 for the weight, and 60cc, and price.   But then again i'm liking a 044 for the 70cc, just a little extra power if you need it. I really can't justify the bigger saw, it just kinda comes down the the "i want it" part of it. My buddy I cut with run a 372xp, and thats a great saw, but i'm kinda not liking the heavier side of things.  I've herd great reviews about the 361 that says it can tackle pretty much anything up here in CT.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 5, 2012)

Depending on what bar length you want to run, the 361 is great up to a 20" in hardwood. I personally like a 70cc for a 20" and run an 18" on my 262XP.


----------



## HatCityIAFF (Apr 5, 2012)

I would probably be keeping a 20 on it, and anything bigger let my buddy tackle.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 5, 2012)

Get both.  You'll thank me later.......


----------



## smokinj (Apr 5, 2012)

044 with out a dought!


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2012)

You'll be happy with either. You'll probably be happier with a 044/440/441. Your wallet will be happier with a 036/360/361/362. So, it comes down to who has more pull in the decision making...you or your wallet. I don't think you can make a bad decision between these two saws.

I'm a big fan of the 361.  I don't run into too many trees it can't handle, and honestly, when they get that big I want nothing to do with them anymore.

Getting a 441 and running only a 20" bar, and only occasionally using all of that bar, is like getting a 3/4 ton diesel to pull a 5x8 trailer.  Yep, it's more than you need, but there's nothing wrong with it either.


----------



## HatCityIAFF (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Well, the 361 is listed for $300 at a local pawn shop, don't know the condition of it till i take a look at it today.  Could probably get them down and steal it.  The 044 is at another pawn shop, and its on ebay, starting bid at $350, and its in real nice shape. Don't know what the guys has it listed for in his shop.  Will be visiting both this afternoon, both about a hr away though.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2012)

HatCityIAFF said:


> Thanks guys. Well, the 361 is listed for $300 at a local pawn shop, don't know the condition of it till i take a look at it today. Could probably get them down and steal it. The 044 is at another pawn shop, and its on ebay, starting bid at $350, and its in real nice shape. Don't know what the guys has it listed for in his shop. Will be visiting both this afternoon, both about a hr away though.


 
Both sound like a good deal.  Good luck.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 5, 2012)

HatCityIAFF said:


> Thanks guys. Well, the 361 is listed for $300 at a local pawn shop, don't know the condition of it till i take a look at it today. Could probably get them down and steal it. The 044 is at another pawn shop, and its on ebay, starting bid at $350, and its in real nice shape. Don't know what the guys has it listed for in his shop. Will be visiting both this afternoon, both about a hr away though.


 
50.00 bucks more for a 70cc saw is a no brainer!


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 5, 2012)

The 044 isn't that heavy. It'll cut twice as fast in 20 inches of hardwood. If you cut 16" or less- mostly, then the 361 will use less fuel and the saw weighs less.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 5, 2012)

$500 will put together a MS460/046 that'll make that 372XP run for momma.  I scored a MS460 for cheap beans on ebay that needs a piston & cyl.  I also just _happen_ to have a brand-new MS460 that was run over by a truck, and it was a freebie (Nothing left of it that's any good other than the engine itself.  It was a big truck.)  Bet nobody can guess what I'm gonna do with all this junk.......

All that said.... If you're willing to go $500 I'd forget about the MS361 (Much as I love/recommend that saw) and focus on saws that say "Magnum" on them.


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 5, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> $ focus on saws that say "Magnum" on them.


....+1 or "super". "Magnum" demands top dollar- where the "super"s tend to be close in performance (to the magnums) without the magnum premium prices.


----------



## HatCityIAFF (Apr 5, 2012)

This is why I love this place! A little extra power goes a long way


----------



## HatCityIAFF (Apr 5, 2012)

How old would you guys guestimate this saw to be? Older stickers, and older screw in caps.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 5, 2012)

mid 90's but I like it!


----------



## HatCityIAFF (Apr 5, 2012)

couple of scratches from sliding around on its side, but other than that looks pretty good. Bar looks in decent shape as well.  Anything to really check out? Besides running and ideling well?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 5, 2012)

HatCityIAFF said:


> couple of scratches from sliding around on its side, but other than that looks pretty good. Bar looks in decent shape as well. Anything to really check out? Besides running and ideling well?


 

PULL start it with out the de-comp should tell you where the compression is. warm it up and run it. You can pull the muff cover and look at the walls as well. t-27

doesnt have a de comp so it should pull pretty hard.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice, no #$%@^&%$ flippy caps!


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 5, 2012)

I like my flippy caps


----------



## Jags (Apr 5, 2012)

Hogwildz said:


> I like my flippy caps


 
No kidding.  Beats shluffing off for the scrench every time you need a refill.


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like the plastic handle is starting to crack on the bottom of the saw near the fuel tank (Picture #2). It's not a deal breaker, but a reason to request a discount in price, perhaps?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 6, 2012)

I made a similar decision last summer between a 361 or 440/441 except I was buying new and my budget was $1000.  

I went with the 440 for a couple reasons.  I wanted the _smallest_ saw that would be _more_ saw than I would ever need. This requirement ruled out the 361 because it is not _bigger_ than I'll ever need.  It would do any firewood job I'm likely to come across.  But see, I want _more_ than I'll ever need, not _exactly_ as much as I'll need.  Also, my dealer did not have a 441 in stock the day I was ready to buy.  

For the record I do not recommend anyone adopt my saw-purchasing criteria.  For normal, common-sense-having firewood cutters the MS361 probably the best all-around saw on the market.


----------



## 711mhw (Apr 7, 2012)

Not sure on the age but it looks just like mine. I got it used back in about 19993/94 and it Stihl is my everyday saw! About 8 cord a year + farm use. My handle/tank finally broke, it'll cost ya about $160 for the part but yours looks like it just a chip.


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 8, 2012)

View attachment 65023


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## surviverguy (Apr 8, 2012)

044, 440 handle protector available off ebay for about $35.00 with shipping. Great protection/repair part.


----------

